# 5.1 Soundkarte Ausstattung und Vernetzung mit Multimedia bitte um Rat/Hilfe



## Chris2014mc (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo erstmal hier im Forum 
Ich habe mir einen neuen PC-Build erstellt der aber nicht das Thema hier sein wird. Ich suche Rat und Hilfe was die Soundkarte betrifft und die weitere Vernetzung meines kommendes Multimedia Bereiches Zuhause. 
Soundkarten für Gamer: Kauftipps und Marktübersicht - Soundkarten: Marktübersicht
Habe ich schon gelesen und ich weiß ja auch was ich machen will sprich was alles vernetzt werden soll nur wie weiß ich noch nicht. 

Also der PC steht nun brauche ich nur noch eine Soundkarte die meine kommenden Kopfhörer ausreichend befeuern können (Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro).
So nun will ich mit der Soundkarte auch ein 5.1 Soundsystem mit A/V Receiver ansteuern. Nun die erste Frage: Digital oder Analog?
Diese zwei Sachen sollte die Soundkarte können den KH und 5.1, mehr nicht.
Ich habe mal eine engere Auswahl erstellt, bitte um Feedback, ich will nur Geld für etwas ausgeben was ich auch wirklich brauche.
Es kommen nur PCIe Soundkarten in Frage.

Asus Xonar DGX 
Asus Xonar DX
Asus Essence STX

bin für weitere Vorschläge offen.

PS: Könnte man den A/V Receiver (5.1) auch über die Grafikkarte-HDMI (nur Ton) ansteuern? oder hab ich da was missverstanden =?  somit könnte ich ja die KH direkt am A/V Receiver anschließen und mir die Soundkarte sparen =?

grüße Chris


----------



## Chemenu (12. Mai 2014)

Ja, Du kannst den Ton problemlos digital per HDMI an den AV-Receiver weiterleiten und dann dort den Kopfhörer anstecken.
Eine extra Soundkarte kannst Du Dir in dem Fall sparen. Die würdest Du nur brauchen wenn Du den Kopfhörer direkt am PC anstecken oder den Ton analog an ein anderes Gerät übertragen wollen würdest. 

Die Asus Xonar Essence STX ist übrigens nur eine Stereo Soundkarte.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2014)

Die Essence STX wäre eine hervorragende Karte, die Deine neuen Kopfhörer auch gut befeuern kann dank ihres guten Kopfhörerverstärkers. Und die kann auch das Dolby Digital Live aus dem Special, du kannst also zum AV-Receiver den Ton auch in Surround über die Karte senden. Das ginge allerdinge ebenfalls per HDMI Deiner Soundkarte.

Die Xonar DX hat leider keinen Kopförerverstärker, würde ich nicht emfehlen. Die DGX hat einen, aber keinen guten, an sich eher Marketing. 

D.h. die Essence wäre da klar die beste, ABER: ob die wirklich sein "muss" und ob sie ihren Preis wert  ist, ist schwer zu sagen. Brauchst Du denn eine Surroundsimulation für die Kophörer?


----------



## Chris2014mc (12. Mai 2014)

Abend  und danke schon mal für die Antworten,
also ich habe vor den A/V Receiver über den HDMI der Grafikkarte anzusteuern, also digital, der A/V Receiver wandelt dann das digitale Signal in ein Analoges für 5.1 und KH um, hab ich das richtig verstanden? 
Habe ich dann Dolby Digital bzw. DTS wie es im Artikel erwähnt wird? Hat das was mit dem Signal der Ausgabequelle zu tun in dem Fall Graka ob es Dolby/DTS mitliefert?
Ich werde mir diese Graka holen:
ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0500-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
in der Beschreibung steht:  integrierter 7.1 HD Audiocontroller.

PS: nein Surroundsimulation für Kopfhörer brauche ich nicht, ja die Essence wäre halt schon Top aber der Preis ist recht gesalzen. @ Herbboy du hast gemeint:  Das ginge allerdinge ebenfalls per HDMI Deiner Soundkarte. War das ein Tippfehler hast du evtl den HDMI der Graka gemeint?

grüße


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2014)

ich meinte natürlich HDMI der Grafikkarte und nicht von der Soundkarte    Per HDMI einer modernen Grafikkarte brauchst Du nicht mal DolbyDigitalLive oder DTS-Connect um Surroundsound zu verschicken, da HDMI im Gegensatz zum "alten" optischen Anschluss problemlos ein 5.1-Signal auch ohne Dolby/DTS-Komprimierung senden kann. Beim optischen Signalweg muss das Surround erst neu komprimiert, "verpackt" werden, und DAS würde eben dann DolbyDigitalLive oder DTS-Connect machen. 

Also: moderne Karte + HDMI an einem AV-Receiver = Surroundsound 



Spoiler



außer du hast nur 2 Boxen am AV-Receiver angeschlossen 



Und falls Du Kopfhörer direkt am AV-Receiver anschließt, kannst Du den AV-Receiver so einstellen, dass er ein neues Stereo-Signal "berechnet". Das ist also nicht so, dass Du auf den Kopfhörern dann nur das hörst, was bei den Lautsprechern "Front links und rechts" wäre und den Rest nicht hören kannst.

FALLS Du die Kopfhörer mit dem PC zusammen sowieso immer über den  Receiver laufen lassen willst, brauchst Du an sich gar nichts mehr dazukaufen.


Aber wenn Du die Kopfhörer auch ohne AV-Receiver direkt am PC nutzen willst, dann würde ich am besten die günstige Xonar nehmen und mal schauen, ob die reicht, und wenn nein: externen  Kopfhörerverstärker dazukaufen. Oder an sich noch besser: direkt nen Kopfhörerverstärker nehmen. Einer mit USB wäre dann auch unabhängig von der Soundkarte, weil der selber nen Soundchip hat. Einer ohne USB würde halt den "schlechten" Onboardsound nur verstärken. zb der hier http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0053KWDES auch kein Schnäppchen, aber gute 60€ günstiger als eine Xonar Essence STX, bei Voelkner quasi halb so teuer wie ne Essence STX: FiiO Kilimanjaro E11 Kopfhörer-Verstärker | voelkner - direkt günstiger  Oder auch so einer Art Headamp 4  allerdings ohne USB.


----------



## Chris2014mc (12. Mai 2014)

Ok super, danke für die ausführliche Erklärung genau das wollte ich wissen 
Und ich werde den KH immer über den AV Receiver laufen lassen, da ich eh einen AVR brauch für mein 5.1 und es in meinen Augen zuviel Kosten würde den KH am Pc ordentlich zu betreiben, habe gelesen das die zwei kleineren Asus Karten für *manche* Ohren zu wenig Power (KH Verstärker) haben um den Beyerdynamic @ 250 Ohm ordentlich zu befeuern.

So nun wäre die ERSTE Frage geklärt leider ist das noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange 

Meine nächste Frage gilt den Anschlüssen der Graka: Anschlüsse: 2x DVI, HDMI 1.4a, DisplayPort 1.2
ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0500-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
auf den Bildern sieht man die noch besser
Produktbilder ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0500-M0NA00)
ich sehe zwei unterschiedliche HDMI und zwei unterschiedliche DVI welcher Anschluss für was 

Was ich vorhabe? also einmal DVI an den PC Bildschirm, einmal HDMI an A/V Receiver @ (5.1 / KH) und einmal HDMI ODER DVI an meinen Full HD LED TV (sound braucht ich eigentlich nicht am TV da alles über 5.1 / KH @ AVR laufen soll)
deswegen Frage ich wegen den Anschlüssen an der Graka 

@ herbboy mir gefällt dein Avatar kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor von wo aber =?

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2014)

Das eine, was Du meinst, ist DisplayPort, das ist eine weitere Anschlussart, die mal von Apple als Standard dienen sollte. Die Karte hat 1x HDMI, 1x DisplayPort und eben 2x DVI

Aber wieso vom PC per DVI zum LCD-TV? Ist Dein LCD nicht am HDMI-Ausgang des AV-Receivers mit dran? 

Avatar ist ein Model namens "Ophelia Overdose", die macht... schwer zu sagen: so ne Art Fantasy/Gothic/Fetisch-Photos von dark bis schrill, aber alles jugendfrei, sehr aufwendig, macht ihre Kostüme und Frisuren usw. selber - is aber nicht so, dass ich "Fan" wäre, sondern das Bild verwendet mind. eine "Gothic"-Partyreihe, zu der ich oft gehe, als Flyer/Banner-Bild, und dann hab ich danach mal gesucht      und bei pcghardware.de verwende ich das Bild auch. Weiß also nicht, woher genau du den Avatar kennst


----------



## Chris2014mc (13. Mai 2014)

Abend 

ok also habe ich 3 für mich nutzbare Anschlüsse an der Graka da ich kein Apple Gerät besitze. Ein DVI geht an PC Bildschirm is klar. Ich hab mich schon gefragt ob das ging, also vom PC per HDMI in den AV Receiver der 5.1, dann vom HDMI Out des AVR in den TV? Müßte klappen oder da ich gelesen habe das HDMI IMMER Ton und Bild überträgt.

Ah ok dann kenn ich dein Avatar von pcgameshardware forum ich bin da zwar nicht angemeldet jedoch endet manche googelei dort 
Ich finde die machen auch gute Tests bezüglich Hardware usw. Ich habe Die Miss Overdose mir trotzdem mal auf Facebook angeschaut. Ja Model/Casual/Künstlerin trifft es ziemlich, manche Fotos sind schon sehr gut obwohl das eigtl. nicht ganz mein Genre ist.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das eine, was Du meinst, ist DisplayPort, das ist eine weitere Anschlussart, die mal von Apple als Standard dienen sollte. Die Karte hat 1x HDMI, 1x DisplayPort und eben 2x DVI


 Du verwechselst glaube ich DisplayPort mit Thunderbolt. Thunderbolt war eine Entwicklung von Apple und Intel, die eine Erweiterung von MiniDisplayPort darstellt. MiniDP wiederum war eine Entwicklung von Apple.



Chris2014mc schrieb:


> ok also habe ich 3 für mich nutzbare Anschlüsse an der Graka da ich kein Apple Gerät besitze.


Auch ohne Apple Hardware kann man den DisplayPort Anschluss verwenden um Monitore anzuschließen. Mein Samsung Monitor läuft auch über DisplayPort. 



> Ein DVI geht an PC Bildschirm is klar.


Falls der Bildschirm alle drei Anschlüsse bietet kannst Du Dir aussuchen wie Du den Monitor anschließt. DVI, HDMI oder DisplayPort sind dann möglich.



> Ich hab mich schon gefragt ob das ging, also vom PC per HDMI in den AV Receiver der 5.1, dann vom HDMI Out des AVR in den TV? Müßte klappen oder da ich gelesen habe das HDMI IMMER Ton und Bild überträgt.


 Klar geht das. Es wird dann Bild und Ton an den AVR geschickt. Dieser leitet auch beides an den TV weiter, kann aber auch den Ton abgreifen und über Lautsprecher (5.1) oder Kopfhörer ausgeben.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Du verwechselst glaube ich DisplayPort mit Thunderbolt. Thunderbolt war eine Entwicklung von Apple und Intel, die eine Erweiterung von MiniDisplayPort darstellt. MiniDP wiederum war eine Entwicklung von Apple.


 Nein, ich meinte schon DP - ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass Apple das "erfunden" hat, aber die waren an sich die einzigen, die DP auch "für normale Kunden" verbreiten wollten, und mit Mini-DP wiederum ist ja nur ne andere Buchsenform für DP und war dann halt an deren Geräten die von Apple gewollte Buchsenform, damit es noch kompakter ist. So hab ich das jedenfalls im Kopf ^^ 


@Chris: AV-Receiver sind ja eben dazu da, dass Du Geräte da anschließt, den Ton "abgreifst" und das HDMI-Signal dann zum TV weitersendest. Am TV hast Du dann das Bild UND den Ton, kannst den Ton aber natürlich am LCD einfach auf Null stellen, damit Du nicht die Lautsprecher vom Receiver UND vom LCD gleichzeitig laufen hast (was nen Echo-Effekt ergeben kann). Und theoretisch müsste es auch gehen, dass Du den LCD-TV gar nicht nutzt und per HDMI vom PC zum AV-Receiver gehst, um den Ton zu nutzen, das Bild aber per DVD zum Monitor sendest.

Was für nen AV-Receiver hast Du denn?


----------



## Chemenu (13. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte schon DP - ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass  Apple das "erfunden" hat, aber die waren an sich die einzigen, die DP  auch "für normale Kunden" verbreiten wollten, und mit Mini-DP wiederum  ist ja nur ne andere Buchsenform für DP und war dann halt an deren  Geräten die von Apple gewollte Buchsenform, damit es noch kompakter ist.  So hab ich das jedenfalls im Kopf ^^


DisplayPort soll jedenfalls DVI in den nächsten Jahren komplett ablösen, da DVI z.B. für 120Hz/3D und 4K Displays nicht mehr genügend Bandbreite bietet. Vermutlich wird HDMI weiterhin eher im Heimkino-Bereich und DisplayPort für PC Bildschirme genutzt werden. 



> Und theoretisch müsste es auch gehen, dass Du den LCD-TV gar nicht nutzt und per HDMI vom PC zum AV-Receiver gehst, um den Ton zu nutzen, das Bild aber per DVD zum Monitor sendest.


 Das geht auch praktisch und auch andersrum, wenn man will. D.h. Bild über HDMI an Receiver/TV und Ton über an PC angeschlossene Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer.^^


----------



## Chris2014mc (13. Mai 2014)

Super erste Baustelle gelöst,,,weitere Folgen

@ Chemenu sag mal ist das Dr. House unter dem Gesichtstuch 
Ok also ist Displayport nur eine weitere Schnittstelle, die genutzt werden kann wenn sie zb am Monitor vorhanden ist. Überträgt Display Port nur Bild oder auch Ton?

@Herbboy noch habe ich keinen wie gesagt steht jetzt alles an und ich informier mich immer gründlich vor größeren Anschaffungen. Der kommende AVR wird beim 5.1 dabei sein welches aber noch nicht feststeht. Nun meine Fragen ich habe 5.1 mit AVR gesehen zb von Onkyo Onkyo HT-S3505 5.1 Set schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und ich habe noch 5.1 von Teufel Teufel Concept E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
gesehen.

Die oben geposteten 5.1 dienen nur als Beispiel, heißt nicht das ich eins von denen Kauf. So nun meine Frage beim Onkyo ist der AVR dabei aber beim Teufel ist keiner dabei? Beschreibung steht auch nix. 

ich melde mich morgen Abend wieder gn8


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, die Teufel PC Systeme sind größtenteils darauf ausgelgt, entweder analog (3x Klinke) angeschlossen zu werden, oder, falls mehr erwünscht wird, deren "Decoderstation 5" dazu zu kaufen.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Mai 2014)

Chris2014mc schrieb:


> @ Chemenu sag mal ist das Dr. House unter dem Gesichtstuch


Ja, Hugh Laurie in der Serie Dr. Slippery (Originaltitel: Fortysomething).^^



> Ok also ist Displayport nur eine weitere Schnittstelle, die genutzt werden kann wenn sie zb am Monitor vorhanden ist. Überträgt Display Port nur Bild oder auch Ton?


DisplayPort kann auch Ton übertragen.



> So nun meine Frage beim Onkyo ist der AVR dabei aber beim Teufel ist keiner dabei? Beschreibung steht auch nix.


 Beim Teufel System ist der Verstärker im Subwoofer integriert. Allerdings hat das System keine HDMI Eingänge. Unkomprimierter Surround Ton (PCM) und die HD Formate DTS-HD und Dolby TrueHD können damit schon mal nicht an das System übertragen werden.
Es bleibt noch Stereo (PCM), Dolby Digital 5.1 und DTS per koaxial bzw. optischem Eingang oder halt die analogen Eingänge. Dann musst Du allerdings den Ton vom PC über drei Klinke-Kabel an den Subwoofer leiten.

Ich persönlich würde von dem Teufel System abraten. Ich hatte selber mal eins, würde aber diesen "Fehler" nicht nochmal machen. 
Dann doch lieber einen AV-Receiver und extra Lautsprecher. Dann kann man später auch mal flexibler das System aufrüsten und einzelne Komponenten tauschen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2014)

Das Teufel-Set sind NUR Lautsprecher, das könntest Du ausschließlich direkt am PC anschließen.


Beim Onkyo ist es ein Set aus billigem Receiver und billigen Boxen. Was möchtest Du denn maximal ausgeben? idR macht es mehr Sinn, es separat zu kaufen. Dann kannst Du beim Receiver was nehmen, was auch später gut taugt, wenn du mal größere Lautsprecher willst.


----------



## Onlinestate (14. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub du suchst etwas in der Art: http://www.canton.de/de/homecinema/movie/produkt/movie260.htm
Weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, welche Hersteller in dem Preissegment noch ein passives Sorrundset + aktiven Sub anbieten.

Edit: Evtl noch Magnat http://www.magnat.de/de/home-audio/home-cinema-lautsprecher/interior-cinema/interior-5000-x1

Die von Onkyo kann man auch separat kaufen ohne Verstärker.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2014)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, welche Hersteller in dem Preissegment noch ein passives Sorrundset + aktiven Sub anbieten.


  Ach, da gibt es schon einige. zB (nach Preis sortiert)

http://www.amazon.de/Onkyo-Lautsprechersystem-aktiver-Subwoofer-schwarz/dp/B002FEP644
Canton Movie 90 5.1 Lautsprechersystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi
http://www.amazon.de/Canton-Movie-125-MX-Lautsprecher-System/dp/B00400DDIM
http://www.amazon.de/Harman-Kardon-HKTS-Lautsprechersystem-schwarz/dp/B003S9VW84

Und natürlich gibt es auch teurere, auch Sets mit großen Standboxen. Dazu dann ein ordentlicher AV-Receiver, so dass man auch mal die Lautsprecher aufrüsten kann. Is halt die Frage, was man insgesamt ausgeben kann/will


----------



## Chris2014mc (14. Mai 2014)

Ok also brauch ich ein 5.1 mit AV Receiver, der die Anschlüsse hat die ich evtl auch in Zukunft brauchen könnte. Macht das wirklich Preis/Leistungstechnisch einen Unterschied ob ich das seperat kaufe, wenn ich auf die Anschlüsse achte? Welche Preisklasse kann ich erst sagen wenn ich mehr recherchiert habe  (das kann dauern xD

Zwischenfazit: 
Graka -> DVI -> Bild Pc Bildschirm
                     Graka -> HDMI Bild/Ton -> AV Receiver -> Bild/Ton -> TV
                                                            Graka -> HDMI Bild/Ton -> AV Receiver -> Ton -> 5.1/KH

So nun fügen wir noch eine Komponente ein zb PS3. Die PS3 soll auch als Blu Ray Player agieren. Da soll Bild/Ton auf TV
und Ton auf Receiver. Die meißten AV Receiver haben nur 1 HDMI out und der ist ja schon belegt, oder gibt der AVR das aktive Bild/Ton was über HDMI reinkommt weiter, z.b wenn der PC an ist und über Konfig TV als 2 Monitor gewählt und nun über Ps3 noch ein HDMI Signal reinkommt welches gibt dann der AVR weiter  

@ Chemenu also wird der Display Port irgendwann DVI im Pc Bereich ablösen? wann denkt ihr wird 4k HD im Pc und Tv Bereich Standart sein so in 4 Jahre ca?


----------



## Onlinestate (14. Mai 2014)

Chris2014mc schrieb:


> Die meißten AV Receiver haben nur 1 HDMI out und der ist ja schon belegt, oder gibt der AVR das aktive Bild/Ton was über HDMI reinkommt weiter, z.b wenn der PC an ist und über Konfig TV als 2 Monitor gewählt und nun über Ps3 noch ein HDMI Signal reinkommt welches gibt dann der AVR weiter


 
Genau. HDMI Out ist die Ausgabe, also normalerweise der Fernseher. HDMI In ist der Eingang, also PC oder PS3. Die meisten haben nur einen Ausgang, aber eigentlich alle AVR haben mehrere Eingänge. Man schaltet die Eingangsquelle einfach per Fernbedienung am AVR um. Oder wie war die Frage gemeint? Es gibt mittlerweile glaube schon ein paar Geräte welche auch zwei HDMI Out haben. Die sind aber noch etwas teurer.


----------



## Chris2014mc (14. Mai 2014)

Nein genau so wars gemeint 
also man wählt am AVR einfach den gewünschten *Kanal* aus.
Ok nun noch folgendes Szenario ich spiele über PS3 GranTurismo möchte dazu aber noch Musik über PC hören 
wie soll das gehen wenn nur ein HDMI Eingang aktiv sein kann oder kann ich über PS3 Festplatte Musik hören, habe kaum Plan von PS3 hab ja noch keine, und nein ich will keine PS4


----------



## Onlinestate (14. Mai 2014)

Also man kann für einen Eingang normalerweise eigene Audio Eingänge festlegen. Also Video per HDMI und Audio per S/PDIF oder Chinch. Video und Audio von verschiedenen HDMI Eingängen zu mischen geht normalerweise nicht. Also in deinem Fall könntest du den Ton vom PC per Chinch wiedergeben. Allerdings geht der Wechsel nicht so komfortabel wie der Wechsel von unterschiedlichen HDMI Quellen. Könnte also auf Dauer etwas lästig werden ständig umzuschalten zwischen Ton kommt von PS3 und Ton kommt von PC während Bild immer von der PS3 kommt.


----------



## Chris2014mc (14. Mai 2014)

Ok aber wenn ich den Ton über chinch wiedergebe kommt doch kein Ton von der Ps3 an? Also würde Bild Ps3 aufm TV und Ton vom Pc auf AVR kommen? Ich würde gern Bild PS3 aufm TV und Ton PC und Ton PS3 @ AVR haben wollen. wird nicht gehen oder =? Die Ps3 hat HDMI und optisches Digitalkabel.


----------



## Onlinestate (14. Mai 2014)

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof 
Wenn du den Ton vom PC nicht über den AVR laufen lassen willst, dann musst du einfach nur am PC den Sound über die Soundkarte/Mainboard ausgeben anstatt per HDMI. Dann brauchste eben noch mal extra Boxen am PC. Ich war jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass der Ton immer über den AVR und die angeschlossenen Boxen laufen soll. Oder hättest du gerne, dass mehrere Sound-Quellen (PC und PS3) zusammengemischt werden und gleichzeitig über die Boxen laufen? Das wird vermutlich nicht so einfach gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2014)

Chris2014mc schrieb:


> Ok aber wenn ich den Ton über chinch wiedergebe kommt doch kein Ton von der Ps3 an? Also würde Bild Ps3 aufm TV und Ton vom Pc auf AVR kommen? Ich würde gern Bild PS3 aufm TV und Ton PC und Ton PS3 @ AVR haben wollen. wird nicht gehen oder =? Die Ps3 hat HDMI und optisches Digitalkabel.


 

Also, du machst das unnötig kompliziert ^^


ein moderner AVReceiver ist ja gerade dazu da, dass Du da mehrere Geräte anschließt, von allen den Ton nutzen und über das Surroundboxenset oder bei Bedarf auch Kopfhörerausgang hören kannst, und das Bild der Geräte - sofern die überhaupt ein Bild senden (man  kann ja auch einen CD-Player oder Mp3-Player usw. anschließen) - geht über den HDMI-Ausgang zum LCD-TV. 

D.h. PC und PS3 oder auch nen TV-Receiver, zusätzlichen BluRay-Player => alles per HDMI an den AV-Receiver, und über den HDMI-Ausgang des Receivers geht es zum LCD. WELCHES Bild und welchen Ton der dann anzeigt, wählst du am AV-Receiver - so ale wären es TV-Kanäle. Wenn Du also zB den PC nutzt, schaltest Du am AV-Receiver zB auf "HDMI1", weil der PC am HDMI1-Eingang hängt. Willst Du die PS3 nutzen und die steckt am HDMI3, schaltest Du halt auf HDMI3 um.

Im übrigen bieten auch die meisten modernen AV-Receiver eine Durchschleiffunktion, auch wenn der AV-Receiver "aus" bzw. auf Standby ist. Wenn Du also auch mal nen Film oder ein Spiel per PS3 am LCD-TV nutzen willst, hast Du Bild und Ton am LCD-TV selbst dann, wenn der AV-Receiver aus ist, obwohl die PS3 gar nicht direkt mit dem LCD-TV verbunden ist


----------



## Chris2014mc (14. Mai 2014)

@ Onlinestate Nein in Zukunft soll auch der ganze PC Sound übern AVR laufen wegen dem 5.1 und den KH siehe Anfang 1 Seite, da ich mir eine Soundkarte sparen will und es nicht in meinem Sinne ist Beyerdynamic's DT 990 Pro übern Onboard Sound laufen zu lassen. 

Das zweite ist es! ich will mehrere Soundquellen übern AVR laufen lassen @ the same Time  Du sagst es wird vermutlich nicht so einfach, das heißt es besteht Hoffnung? 

@ Herbboy danke nochmal für die genaue Erklärung


----------



## Onlinestate (14. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du die Kopfhörer eben auch über den AVR betreibst. Also entweder wird der Ton über die Boxen oder per Kopfhörer ausgegeben.
Was das gleichzeitig mehrere Quellen wiedergeben betrifft, wäre aus meiner Sicht die einzig sinnvolle Variante mehrere Chinch Kabel per Y-Kabel zusammenzuführen. Ist generell nicht die beste Idee, weil da natürlich ein paar Störfaktoren (Rauschen) hinzu kommen. Ist eher ein Workaround.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2014)

Mehrere Soundquellen gleichzeitig per AVR wird ein Problem werden, außer Du schaltest ein anderes Gerät noch vor. Worum geht es denn?


----------



## Chemenu (15. Mai 2014)

Wie schon gesagt, Ton aus mehreren Quellen gleichzeitig geht nicht. 
Du musst am AVR eine Quelle auswählen, entweder PC oder PS3. Beides gleichzeitig ist nicht möglich.

Du kannst aber die PS3 direkt mit dem TV verbinden (per HDMI) und dann den Ton vom TV per optischem Kabel an den Receiver weiterleiten. Wozu das ganze? Weil Du dann im Normalfall beim PS3 zocken den Ton vom AVR ausgeben lassen kannst, so als wäre die PS3 direkt am AVR angeschlossen. Einziger Unterschied: Du musst dann eben am AVR den TV als Quelle auswählen, weil über den der Ton von der PS3 durchgeschleift wird. 
Gleichzeitig kannst Du aber auch den Ton von der PS3 vom TV wiedergeben lassen und am AVR den PC als Quelle auswählen. Du hast also den Ton vom Spiel über TV Lautsprecher und Musik vom PC über den AVR. Meiner Meinung nach der beste Kompromiss.

Übrigens: Während ein Spiel ausgeführt wird kann die PS3 keine MP3s wiedergeben. Die Musikwiedergabe wird gestoppt sobald ein Spiel gestartet wird.


----------



## Chris2014mc (15. Mai 2014)

Abend 

@ Onlinestate ja das mitm Y Chinch hatte ich gaaaanz früher mal aber das war damals schon nicht be*rausch*end xD 
heutzutage wäre das für mich ein no go.

@ Herbboy ja nur darum während ich ps3 zocke und der sound von ps3 übern avr läuft gleichzeitig sound vom pc übern avr laufen zu lassen.

@ Chemenu ja genau diese Möglichkeit ist die einzig mögliche mit dem Equip. Und ein annehmbarer Kompromiss.


Vielen Dank für die sehr kompetente Beratung

grüße


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2014)

Chris2014mc schrieb:


> @ Herbboy ja nur darum während ich ps3 zocke und der sound von ps3 übern avr läuft gleichzeitig sound vom pc übern avr laufen zu lassen.


 ja, aber WAS ?! ^^ und wozu? Wenn Du spielst, was willst du dann noch anderes nebenbei haben? Sollte es um Musik gehen, dann lass die Musik vom PC über den AVR laufen, und den Ton der PS3 nur über den LCD-TV-Lautsprecher.


----------



## Chris2014mc (15. Mai 2014)

@ Herbboy ist das so unnormal während man ps3 zockt Musik hören zu wollen? Ich habe das schon vor 8 Jahren gemacht auf die Art wie Onlinestate es vorgeschlagen hat 2 Audiosignale über Y Chinch. Somit hatte ich Sound von der Ps2 und vom DVD Player (MP3) gleichzeitig auf meiner Stereoanlage und ich konnte beides von der Lautstärke seperat anpassen. Nun 8 Jahre später wo ich mir besseres Equip kaufe wollte ich auch eine qualitativ bessere Lösung, also kein Y Chinch.
Hoffe ich konnte es dir *verständlich* erklären


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2014)

Chris2014mc schrieb:


> @ Herbboy ist das so unnormal während man ps3 zockt Musik hören zu wollen? Ich habe das schon vor 8 Jahren gemacht auf die Art wie Onlinestate es vorgeschlagen hat 2 Audiosignale über Y Chinch. Somit hatte ich Sound von der Ps2 und vom DVD Player (MP3) gleichzeitig auf meiner Stereoanlage und ich konnte beides von der Lautstärke seperat anpassen. Nun 8 Jahre später wo ich mir besseres Equip kaufe wollte ich auch eine qualitativ bessere Lösung, also kein Y Chinch.
> Hoffe ich konnte es dir *verständlich* erklären


 
Also, ich konzentrier mich da lieber auf den Gamesounds  aber es ginge halt zur Not wie beschrieben, dass Du den Ton der PS3 nur per LCD-TV nimmst - wenn Du Musik hörst, wird die Musik ja wiederum das "wichtigere" sein, dann muss die PS3 ja nicht über die Boxen laufen. 

Aber ansonsten geht das bei den Standardreceivern nur, wenn Du ne Art Art kleines Mischpult verwendest.


----------



## Chris2014mc (16. Mai 2014)

Ja nach ein bisschen Googeln scheint mir das die beste Lösung/Kompromiss zu sein habe ich ja oben schon erwähnt. Und ich höre ja nicht immer Musik wenn ich Ps3 Zocke aber z.b bei Gran Turismo Ausdauerrennen 2 Stunden wäre es schon nicht schlecht Musik und Motorengeräusche über Boxen zu hören. Und das mit dem Mischpult wäre nur bei Stereo möglich  HDMI geht leider nicht da es ein digitales Signal ist.

danke nochmal


----------



## svd (16. Mai 2014)

"Gran Turismo 5" bietet dir doch an, eine eigene Playlist aus, auf der Konsole gespeicherten, MP3s zu erstellen, nicht?
Das wäre ja eine Alternative. Zumindest in diesem einen Spiel.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2014)

Chris2014mc schrieb:


> Ja nach ein bisschen Googeln scheint mir das die beste Lösung/Kompromiss zu sein habe ich ja oben schon erwähnt. Und ich höre ja nicht immer Musik wenn ich Ps3 Zocke aber z.b bei Gran Turismo Ausdauerrennen 2 Stunden wäre es schon nicht schlecht Musik und Motorengeräusche über Boxen zu hören. Und das mit dem Mischpult wäre nur bei Stereo möglich  HDMI geht leider nicht da es ein digitales Signal ist.
> 
> danke nochmal


 
Und PS3 nur LCD-Lautsprecher, Musik per Receiver-Lautsprecher würde nicht reichen?

Ggf. kannst Du ja für die Musik auch ein PC-Boxenset nutzen?


Und so oder so: wenn das mit der Playlist klappt, wie svd sagt, wäre ja alles okay, oder?



Wäre aber in der Tat auch mal interessant zu wissen, ob es Receiver gibt, bei denen man den Ton zweier Quellen mischen kann ^^  Die Zielgruppe für Verstärker/Receiver sind halt an sich Leute, die dann EINE Sache konzentriert genießen. Gamer sind da noch eine recht neue Zielgruppe. Bei nem langen Rennen auch Musik zu hören macht aber natürlich durchaus Sinn, wobei ich bei F1 2013 auch den Ton gut hören will, da man damit auch vorzeitig merkt, wenn man zu viel Gas gibt oder die Reifen anfangen zu driften usw


----------



## Chris2014mc (16. Mai 2014)

Ja also wenn hol ich mir das neue Gran Turismo (6) und laut Google is ne Playlist erstellbar  thx svd

Doch LCD Lautsprecher würden auch reichen, wie gesagt, ich find es ist ein annehmbarer Kompromiss. Man kann ja was einem *wichtiger* ist über AVR und das andere über LCD Boxen laufen lassen. 

Und ja das stimmt an die Gamer wird einfach zu wenig gedacht


----------



## Onlinestate (16. Mai 2014)

Bei der PS4 kannst du mit Music Unlimited (andere Möglichkeit gibts aktuell ja sowieso noch nicht) die ganze Zeit Musik im Hintergrund hören. Der Clou dabei ist, dass die Spiele dann selbst keine Hintergrundmusik mehr spielen. Man halt also nur noch die Effekte und die Sprache vom Spiel. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sobald die Wiedergabe per DLNA und externen Datenträgern funkioniert, das auch während des Spielens unterstützt wird. Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben, falls du doch mal in die Versuchung kommst


----------



## svd (16. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich auf der PS3 spiele, meist irgendwas im Koop, habe ich dabei zum Voicechatten die Kopfhörer (offen) auf, die im Frontpanel des PCs stecken. Der PS3 Spielesound wird durch den KVM Switch zur 5.1 Anlage geleitet.

Persönlich finde ich das ganz angenehm, nur den Gesprächspartner direkt am Ohr zu haben, während der Spielesound aus den Boxen kommt. So ist es auch viel einfacher, das optimale Lautstärkevehältnis herzustellen. Voicechat per Windowsregler, PS3 per Fernbedienung

Du kannst ja mal testen, ob die 990 Pro (250 Ohm) am Frontpanel, ohne KHV, laut genug für den Medienplayer deiner Wahl sind.
Dann klänge es halt einfach so, als würdest du während des Autofahrens, Sturmangriffs, Vampiretötens etc. iPod hören...


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal testen, ob die 990 Pro (250 Ohm) am Frontpanel, ohne KHV, laut genug für den Medienplayer deiner Wahl sind.
> Dann klänge es halt einfach so, als würdest du während des Autofahrens, Sturmangriffs, Vampiretötens etc. iPod hören...


 naja, je nach Kopfhörer und Lautstärke hört man allerdings dann von "draußen" quasi GAR nix mehr     und dann kann man auch gleich die Musik über die Anlage laufen lassen und den Ton vom Game aus lassen...   wenn ich mit die Leute anschaue, die hier in Köln mit ipod&Co rumlaufen, sind die meisten echt stocktaub für alles außerhalb der Kopfhörer


----------



## svd (16. Mai 2014)

Das stimmt, mit den Stöpselen hörst du, dank des Körperschalls, gerade noch dein knackendes Genick, aber sonst nix.

Laut der Beschreibung bei thomann, sind die 990er aber offen, da dürfte Chris noch was vom Spielesound mitkriegen.
Einen Versuch ist es ja wert. Mehr als einen Klinkenstecker einstöpseln, muss er ja nicht tun. 
Das ist lang nicht so abenteuerlich, wie zu versuchen, den Receiver zu umgehen, hehe.

Aber im Endeffekt wäre "Musik über Kopfhörer", von der Lösung her, gleichwertig zu "Musik über Monitor".
Vlt. wäre ein langes Klinke-Klinke (bzw. Klinke-Cinch) vom Kopfhörerausgang zum TV Eingang ja eh die einfachste Lösung.
Durch das Jack-Sensing sollte die Audioausgabe über HDMI ohnehin abgeschalten und durch die Kopfhörereinstellungen ersetzt werden, oder? (Nur das natürlich nicht über KH sondern halt Stereo TV Lautsprecher ausgegeben wird.)


----------



## Chemenu (17. Mai 2014)

Chris2014mc schrieb:


> Ja also wenn hol ich mir das neue Gran Turismo (6)


In GT6 gibt es übrigens leider keine richtigen Ausdauerrennen mehr. Das längste sind die 24 Minuten Rennen (24 h mit Zeitraffer). 
Ausser die fährst online und findest entsprechende Online Lobbies...


----------



## Chris2014mc (17. Mai 2014)

@ Onlinestate ja die Ps4 würde ich ja auch gern nehmen aber ich habe gelesen das es beim Blu Ray abspielen gelegentlich Probleme gibt und das sie immer noch nicht 3D Blu Rays abspielen kann. Desweiteren sind keine Ps3 Titel Ps4 kompatibel.

@ Chemenu ja wenn dann Online (Ausdauer) die KI von GT ist doch keine Konkurrenz 

Jetzt noch eine weitere Frage habe ich mit der Ps3 irgend einen Nachteil gegenüber einem Stand Alone Blu Ray Player?


----------



## Onlinestate (17. Mai 2014)

Chris2014mc schrieb:


> @ Onlinestate ja die Ps4 würde ich ja auch gern nehmen aber ich habe gelesen das es beim Blu Ray abspielen gelegentlich Probleme gibt und das sie immer noch nicht 3D Blu Rays abspielen kann. Desweiteren sind keine Ps3 Titel Ps4 kompatibel.


Ja, also 3D BluRays gehen noch nicht, aber ansonsten gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme. Zumindest hatte ich bisher keine. Ich hab aber auch keine PS3 zum Vergleich.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2014)

Chris2014mc schrieb:


> Jetzt noch eine weitere Frage habe ich mit der Ps3 irgend einen Nachteil gegenüber einem Stand Alone Blu Ray Player?


 die PS3 zieht halt relativ viel Strom und kann auch laut werden (Lüftung)


----------

